# Vacuum's?



## Missy

totally not Hav related-- but we are in the market for a new vacuum and thought I would get some opinions on the best vacuums for the best price. Any one LOVE their vacuum cleaner?


----------



## maryam187

Missy,
I'm very strict when it comes to vacuums. I had a big discussion with my DH, cause he wanted his typical American one that he's used to and I wanted what I'm used to. To make a long story short: I 'won', because I had a lot more arguments pro mine-contra his. I definitely vote for the European style, cause I absolutely don't understand how someone can drag the WHOLE heavy vacuum cleaner back and forth instead of just using the handle&bottom.
These are just random pictures to illustrate what I'm talking about, left one is my favorite&right one the regular American style one.
Oh and NO, you don't loose suction power just because the handle+bottom is lighter than the all in one vacuum. (that was my DH's only argument).


----------



## pjewel

My favorites are: Dyson slim because it's a little bit lighter than the typical one, Eureka quick-up and Shark stick. I use all three. Surprisingly the Shark has incredible suction for quick pick ups (especially for Milo's paper shredding) and stairs, etc. The Eureka works extremely well for what it is, a cordless, bagless inexpensive unit I use every day and was initially surprised at how much it picked up. The Dyson, at the other end of the price spectrum and weight is great for heavy duty cleaning.


----------



## ama0722

Also does anyone have a Roomba? I have all hardwood and I was told the discovery model was good. I am just wondering if I did add one, would I come home to a grinning Dora and a few plastic pieces 

Amanda


----------



## pjewel

My son has had several Roombas. His didn't last terribly long each time.


----------



## maryam187

OK, I just learned that what I call 'typical American' vacuums are called 'upright cleaners' and the ones I call 'European style' are called 'canister vacuums'. FYI, we have a Hoover canister with the so called Windtunnel system.


----------



## Thumper

I've had a TERRIBLE TIME with our Dyson! :frusty: That thing has been in the shop every few months after the first year, I won't buy another Dyson..that's for sure.

The guy at the sew/vac store told us these are the best ones they carry, this simplicity one:

http://www.simplicityvac.com/products/uprights/synergy/

Or one of these Eurekas, I can't remember which one off the top of my head;

http://www.eureka.com/products/upright.htm

But I sure need a new one too, so I'll follow this thread! lol

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

I LOVE my ORECK. It is simple, sturdy, light, and does a great job. I have hardwood and carpet, and it works well on both. We have tons of fine dust at Tahoe and it works fabulously on that, too.


----------



## casperkeep

We have a Simplicity and we really like it!!!! We borrowed my mom's Dyson and we were not all that impressed...so we went with the Simplicity...not sure which mpdel it is but I do know that it cost more than the Dyson.....I have to sweep at least every other day with my lab but i could sweep everyday but I choose to enjoy my life!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Vacuume cleaner what's that???

Missy, we also were looking and ended up going on Consumer Reports to find one. I ended up getting the Kennmore Progressive with a hapa filter. I also love the canister vacs but with hard wood floors and carpet I wanted something that was easy to do both. It works really great but is a little heavier than I would like.


----------



## Missy

I knew I could turn to the forum. Keep the suggestions coming. I had been leaning towards an Oreck but had read that they are not as good for the money-- so I am glad to hear you like yours Amy. I really like the simplicity and the lightness of the Oreck. But keep the suggestions coming. I had never heard of Simplicity- I will have to check them out.


----------



## DAJsMom

We have a Dyson that I really like. My only real complaint is that the brush gets lots of stuff wound around it and I have to get out the scissors pretty frequently. It cleans well, and mine hasn't been in the shop at all.

My mom has a Roomba that she really likes, but I think you'd still need a regular vaccuum for occasionally if you used a Roomba. My mom doesn't have pets, so I don't know how it would do with that or if it would withstand Dora! I think my mom has had it repaired or replaced once. They've had it quite a while.


----------



## Dawna

I have a Dyson too, and I love, love,LOVE it. It is the one called the Dyson 'ball'. It has a big ball thing that it swivels on so it makes it very easy to manuever. 
I've had several different brands and this one is in a league of it's own. lovelovelove
Dawna


----------



## Jane

I really love my Dyson - I got the "Animal" version. Yes, the hairs do get wound up around the rotating thing, but I just pull them off with my fingers periodically. The only complaint I have about it is that it is fairly heavy.

My friend has both the regular Dyson and the rotating ball one - she said the ball one builds up a static charge and ends up "shocking" her which she doesn't like. But that might be a function of the climate she lives in (Denver area). 

I got mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond with a 20% off one item coupon (they come in the mail frequently).


----------



## Lina

I'm not much help since I have a small apartment and it's all hardwood floors so I only have one of those rechargeable small vacuum cleaners. However, my mom swears by canisters. She says that uprights usually don't have as good of suction. So, I've always bought canisters for all my other apartments and I do like them.

I have also heard good things about Dyson (even if most of them (all of them?) are upright).


----------



## BeverlyA

Wow, something I can comment about that I actually know about!

I have the Dyson Animal and wouldn't trade it for anything. Absolutely love it!
I have never heard of Simplicity, so I can't compare it to that, but I've never had a vacuum that I actually cared about until I had this one. 

I too used the 20% off coupon from BedBath and Beyond. I loved it so much I bought the hand held small one for using in the car, etc.

I've never had any trouble with mine, don't have trouble with hair, have a 2 story house and think it's handle makes it managable to get up and down the stairs. We have tile on all surfaces except the bedrooms and offices, which are wool carpets, and it works great on all of it.

Does anyone have a Scooba?

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau

I have been in the vacuum business for 24 years, and there is only one thing I know for sure, is that there is not one vacuum that everyone likes. Everyone has different cleaning needs, so, one size does NOT fit all. 

In our store we sell most of the major brands and 100 different models and styles. Uprights work best on carpets and canisters are more multi-purpose. In most cases, bagged systems have a longer motor life than the bagless systems. And are easier & cleaner to empty.

My best advice would be to choose what fits your cleaning needs and how easy is it to get service and warranty work.

Personally, at home I have a Miele Canister.

Happy cleaning!!!


----------



## maryam187

Yay, Miele Canister! That's what we have back home for years now, LOVE IT!


----------



## Lo01

Missy, I typically look at this sight for reviews:

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/index.html

Look under the vacuum section for specifics. They consolidate a number of review sources for their articles.

Good luck in your search.
*'Lo*


----------



## calidu

I have a Miele Canister too, and love it!


----------



## Cheryl

I, too, LOVE my Dyson!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have had my Dyson for about 1 1/2 years with no problems & i LOVE it. Works great & i do not find emptying the canister a problem(we burn our trash so i dump it in a barrell). I have the 'ball' version. I would definately buy it again.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I have had more vacums than I can count .. I now have a Oreck .. it is OK but not fantastic . it is light and easy to manuever so that keeps me happy .. I have a miele dishwasher and love it so I am thinking of getting a vacum .
I also have an in house wall vacum but it is too hard to pull out all the time for a lick and a promise as my Mom would say . The hose is just far too-o cumbersome and heavy .. it came with the house ..


----------



## BeverlyA

Ohhhhh, a Miele, I never thought of one of those....
but I AM in the middle of Nebraska after all! We use lots of Miele equipment in the lab where I work, so I can only imagine that their vacuum would be great too. I've heard nothing but praise for their residential kitchen products.

I've been using my Dyson for 4 years now without a problem, but if I did need to consider a new vacuum, I may look into a Miele.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper

I just thought of this thread and would like to update 

We purchased the Simplicity Synergy about a month ago..

http://www.simplicityvac.com/products/uprights/synergy/

And absolutely LOVE it! It BLOWS away the Dyson!

Plus, we have a full 10 year warranty on it, it is "Made in the USA" with mostly 'metal' parts (not plastic like most vacuums) so it is a bit heavier, but much sturdier. I'm really very pleased with it...and you can't beat that warranty these days 

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Kara, How much $$$ is this vacuum you speak of? Same price range as Dyson or cheaper?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## irnfit

Kara, it's not supposed to blow - it's supposed to suck. Sorry, but I couldn't resist.
I would give anything for my old Hoover. Same thing - it was all metal and worked great. But after 30 yrs, it finally had enough.


----------



## Thumper

Michele, LOL! ound: I always make those terrible verbal mistakes here, don't I? I keep forgetting how dirty you all think!! ound:

Isnt' it amazing how much BETTER stuff used to be made? I had an older vacuum too before the Dyson that was mostly metal and I loved that one too!

Ryan, I think we paid around $900 for it? I think they run about a grand, but we had purchased my sewing machine at the same place so they cut us a deal and gave us the attachements and a bunch of free bags (which I'm glad to go back to after the Dyson) But for a full 10 year warranty, it works out to less than $100 a year and I think that is reasonable for an appliance. My husband had to fix the Dyson about 485 times and it was pretty much held together by Duct tape for the last year of its life! LOL, So hopefully, with metal parts we won't have that issue.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY

Can't help at all with newer brands of vacuums, I have an Electrolux that is over 20 years old and is as good today as the day I bought it. It will suck the carpet off the floor, is one of the canisters type on wheels with all the attachments. There has never been a job it could not handle. I would cry if anything happened to it, then buy another Electrolux. My friends thought I was crazy to pay that much for a vacuum cleaner, all of them have gone through many vacuums while my Electrolux keeps on going.


----------



## pjewel

I'm planning on getting another vacuum cleaner one day so I don't have to bring the heavy one up and down stairs. I'm wondering if the simplicity is better than the Miele. I think I'd go for one of those.


----------



## JanB

At our last house we had a central vacuum system and loved it! That would be my first choice if building. But when we moved the house didn't have one so we did a LOT of research.

We have hardwood throughout except for carpets in bedrooms.

We nearly bought a Miele canister but ended up with a Riccar canister and love it. Here's a link:

http://www.riccar.com/


----------



## Thumper

Jan, 

That looks like a nice vacuum! I have Never heard of that brand! Amazing, since they make sewing machines and sergers and I've never heard of those either (or heard them talked about on any of the sewing forums/groups)

From here on out, I am going for vacuums with mostly metal parts, the plastic just doesn't last. I agree with you on the central vac...IF we ever built a house, I'd definately go that way. I love how easy it would be especially in the kitchen! My sister in law has one and I am jealous! lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187

What in the world is a central vacuum???


----------



## JanB

Maryam, the "guts" of the vacuum, the canister part is kept in a garage on the wall, and you have suction outlets throughout your home where you plug in the cord. So all you have to carry around is the cord and floor part. They are quiet, clean and easy. I could even talk on the phone while using it.

Ach...I don't explain things very well. Check this out:

http://home.howstuffworks.com/central-vacuum1.htm


----------



## Guest

We have central vac. We put in in 8 years ago when we built our house. I do like it as I haven't had any problems or repairs to be made on it. We finished part of our basement last year and had our electrician reroute a piping so now we have the ability to vac the basement with it as well. It is nice, just a little akward to haul up and down steps. Love the fact that it doesn't have to emptied a lot..the canister is huge.

But have a question now that his topic is been brought back to life...is there a small 'stick' style vacuum that works great on linoleum? I don't vacuum more than 1 or 2 a week, but our kitchen and laundry room could use a daily vacuum. Kids still leave crumbs when eating...shoes bring in small pebbles or sand by the side door.

I saw something called the 'shark' i think it is a black and grey thing...runs less than $50 I think. Is this any good? Anyone else have a small lightweight version for quick pickups that doesn't take up a lot of space for storage and is less than $75?


----------



## Guest

I know there is such thing as a 'broom'...for some reason...I would rather vacuum? Is that odd?

** OH, plus our steps are Oak with a runner of carpet down the middle...so the wood on the sides gets a little dusty from the carpet fibers or dog hair. So I am hoping that the little "vac-to-be" works there as well.


----------



## pjewel

I have the Shark stick vacuum and I love, love, love it. The suction is great, it's cheap and I use it almost every day. It cleans everything up quickly and thoroughly. I actually bought a second I loved it so much. I also have a Eureka Quick-Up. It's cordless and works better than I expected on both carpet and floors. I use them both a lot more than my Dyson.

BTW, I think I paid about $20 for the Shark and under $40 for the Eureka. They did have them both at Target, but I bought the Eureka at Fortunoff.


----------



## Missy

Well, not sure it I posted this already or not (forgive me for not re-reading the posts) We were down between a Miele, a Eureka Smart Vac, and the Dyson animal. We went shopping around Christmas- we looked first at the Dyson at Bed and Bath and then were going to make our way to the mall to check out the other two. Well, the horrible holiday traffic made us turn around and get the dyson. 

My review: although I love how it sucks!!! The first time we used it- the house never felt cleaner, we went a little crazy and did all the upolstery and rugs even the mattress.... BUT--It is kind of a boys machine, that is not really a bad thing as my DH has been pulling it out more and using all the "cool, well designed tools." Me myself, I find it a bit heavy and awkward and I can never remember how to convert it for the tools. I may have to buy a 2nd little stick vac for quick pick ups.


----------



## Guest

*Shark*

I went to the store today to see what they had...they had 2 different sharks...there was one for around $30 and one for around $60.

The $30 held about a 20 minute charge and works on solid floors... the $60 must be new...it holds a 60 minute charge and has 3 settings. like rugs/carpets/hardwood.

I may have to watch for a sale and snatch one of them up. I may try the $60, so I can do a run through on the carpet as well. I am not sure if a 20 minute charge would do the whole house if short notice guests are coming to do a quick 'run through'. It happens more often than not.

Glad to hear the good review on the Shark. I think I will get one.

Thanks you guys!


----------



## marjrc

Where is Debbie when you need her?? Her husband's business is vacuums and he totally blows. ...... or sucks........ whichever!  lol

I used to work for Electrolux. It was my first 'real' job at 16, after babysitting my teen years away. I was at a store, didn't really sell much but bags and accessories, but I got the chance to buy one at discount. We still have it and use it, though it could use a 2nd tune-up. Not bad for 27 years!

We also have a central vac. Came with the house. It's o.k......... not the best, but it's too costly to get a new one, so there you go.


----------



## RCKNROB

Has anyone ever tried the Mile?


----------



## RCKNROB

I mean Miele. It is great.


----------



## Havtahava

Debbie, have you heard anything about the Halo? We got a deal that we couldn't pass up (basically free), but it is supposed to be "the world's only germ-killing vacuum" and I'm still skeptical. It uses UV to disinfect the carpet and kill dust mites, flea eggs, and any other bacteria/germs we may have tracked into the house. It's supposed to be the ultimate vacuum for a household with dogs. I just hadn't heard anything about it before it was offered to us at the start of the year. I haven't had it long enough to form an opinion yet.

Maryam, I'm similar to your husband in that I just can't use canister vacuums, whole house systems or anything else with the hose as the majority of the suction. I want a heavy upright model. Maybe it is the illusion of the weight helping to suck up the dirt & debris, but I like them best.


----------



## good buddy

This is great timeing! My current vacuum sucks! or doesn't suck? hmmm not sucking too well anyways! I have an Oreck. It has lots of plastic parts and just as the warrenty ran out several of them went caplouie, but NOT until after I ordered a new hose attachment for it! :frusty: I feel the allure of an all metal machine, I had an Electrolux years ago and I sure miss that little guy! Then again, I should read more about your Halo Kimberly. I've never heard of that one before, but I'm allergic to dustmites and I'm getting tired of spaying boron on my carpets every 6 months! I had been considering trying a Miele but I think I'll check out what Consumer Reports has to say about who sucks the best!


----------



## pjewel

I never heard of the Halo but I'd be interested to know what you think about it when you form an opinion.

Christy, when you check Consumer Reports, I'd be interested to know what you uncover.


----------



## good buddy

JanB said:


> We nearly bought a Miele canister but ended up with a Riccar canister and love it. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.riccar.com/





pjewel said:


> Christy, when you check Consumer Reports, I'd be interested to know what you uncover.


Will do! I got the idea to check Consumer Reports from checking Jan's link! Try clicking her Riccar link and then play the video.


----------



## dboudreau

Kimberly, I asked Hubby about the Halo, he thinks he has heard of it but doesn't think it is available in Canada yet, so really doesn't have an opinion. Reading the link, it sounds interesting. Lets us know what you think. But how do you know if it is actually killing germs? It says that it has a HEPA filter but doesn't say that it is a sealed system. (All exhausted air goes through the filter). Wouldn't be any good for my house, I have no carpets.


----------



## Havtahava

dboudreau said:


> But how do you know if it is actually killing germs?










I dunno. Can I just lay some germs down, vacuum, and then come back and see if they're gone? (Can't find my dunce smiley right now. Ha ha!)

Seriously though - how would you ever really know unless you swabbed it and sent it in to a lab to analyze? Kristin? Carolina?


----------



## Lina

Yeah there's no way you would know unless you could get it analyzed in a lab. Germs aren't seen by the naked eye. LOL.


----------



## JanB

Havtahava said:


> I dunno. Can I just lay some germs down, vacuum, and then come back and see if they're gone? (Can't find my dunce smiley right now. Ha ha!)


ound:ound:ound:

But you're right, there's no way of knowing unless you had it lab tested and who will go to that amt of trouble. There's probably some company sponsored "research" that says it works :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

I don't know if I'd believe that it kills germs based on a UV light, but that's just me. I guess it would help you see in the dark, though 

I guess for me, a vacuum is the kind of thing I don't want to have to buy/replace often! I don't want to have to THINK about it, ya know? Just a reliable one, that's not overpriced and/or too hard to operate. (I hated the attachment fiasco with the Dyson and it sounds like they haven't made that anymore user friendly! lol)

Kara


----------



## lfung5

I love my Miele!!!! It is lightweight great on 
carpet and hardwood. The bag is so easy to change!


----------



## SMARTY

Havtahava said:


> Debbie, have you heard anything about the Halo? We got a deal that we couldn't pass up (basically free), but it is supposed to be "the world's only germ-killing vacuum" and I'm still skeptical. It uses UV to disinfect the carpet and kill dust mites, flea eggs, and any other bacteria/germs we may have tracked into the house. It's supposed to be the ultimate vacuum for a household with dogs. I just hadn't heard anything about it before it was offered to us at the start of the year. I haven't had it long enough to form an opinion yet.


I've never heard of kind of vacuum but who know it might work on the germs. Both of my Koi Pond filters have the UV lights and all of my fish have been very healthy for many years. The UV lights are only good for about a year and are quite expensive to replace, $70-$90.


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, that's true, Sandi! We used to buy UV lights for our reef aquarium and some special UV lighting for our filter tank (refugium) and it would keep unwanted things from growing. I hadn't correlated those two things.


----------



## good buddy

pjewel said:


> I never heard of the Halo but I'd be interested to know what you think about it when you form an opinion.
> 
> Christy, when you check Consumer Reports, I'd be interested to know what you uncover.


OK Geri, I checked out Consumer Reports and their top pick for the upright models are the Kenmore (Sears brand) Progressive with Direct Drive models 35922 or 36932 for 300.00-350.00. I was looking at the ratings for the first one listed (35922) and they gave it an excellent for bare floors, carpets, picking up pet hair and low emissions--everything I wanted in a vacuum! I was a little thrown off course when I read the consumer reviews because they seemed to swing wildly from people who loved it and said it was fantastic and people that hated it and claimed it was heavy and awkward and very difficult to use. :crazy: Well, I decided to head on down to the store and check it out for myself. I looked at it in the store and couldn't really tell much, the sales guy obviously was unfamiliar with the product so he was no help what-so-ever.  Well, heck, I needed a new vacuum and I am just a Consumer Reports kind a girl! They didn't have the exact same model in stock, but had the same one, *with a longer cord* and it was on sale for only 250.00. I bought it!

I'm still getting used to it. It is heavy and awkward when compared to the Oreck I've been using but it really really really cleans! WOW!! Maybe that's why the Oreck was so manueverable--it wasn't doing any cleaning! :frusty:

The Kenmore model got an overall score of 75 from CR, they did have the Halo UVX listed and it received a 49 with excellent marks for cleaning bare floors and emissions.

I'm hoping to used to the new vacuum and hopefully it will get easier to use. I've never had an upright with a hose attached so I could use attachments right from the vacuum so it's a bit much to get used to. I think I'm really going to like it though! :whoo:


----------



## Julie

My husband won a Dyson DC17 Animal Absolute at a Co.Christmas party. It sucks so good---I can't even believe it! I love how it picks up pet hair! The drawback is I think it is all plastic and kinda phoney.....I'm really careful with it,but I use it alot! I actually don't expect it to last a long time,but I sure love it. I'm thrilled it was free!


----------



## good buddy

Julie said:


> My husband won a Dyson DC17 Animal Absolute at a Co.Christmas party. It sucks so good---I can't even believe it! I love how it picks up pet hair! The drawback is I think it is all plastic and kinda phoney.....I'm really careful with it,but I use it alot! I actually don't expect it to last a long time,but I sure love it. I'm thrilled it was free!


That one got nice scores from CR too. :becky: Free is really nice too!! That was a great win!


----------



## pjewel

I have the Dyson Slim and it certainly does pick up. Everything that goes in there (and a lot always does) looks like a very fine beige sand (aside from the dog hair). It's really strange looking, but it almost looks like clean dirt. 

I hate the flimsy feel of it and it's a little awkward to use since it feels top heavy and functions on a kind of ball system so it always feels just a little off balance. Funny Julie, but I too feel it won't last a long time due to all the cheap plastic, but it certainly does clean. Unfortunately mine wasn't "free."


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Julie! How lucky is that? We could use a better machine here too, but I hate spending so much on it! Trish, thank you for checking out the Consumer Report. It helps a lot!  

I don't want something heavy at all, but I would like something very efficient. Hmmm...... will keep looking I guess.


----------



## Julie

You know what is wierd about that? I told my husband if I go,it'll be bad luck(the year before I was there)....and I said win a dyson! He said oh,so if I don't win and bring home a Dyson,I can't come home? I laughed and told him yes. He went to the party and told people! Goofy guy! He said,my wife told me if I didn't bring home that Dyson,not to come home at all! He won it! Can you believe it???Some lady tried to switch him for a tool box she won-----he said "ah----no"! My wife would kill me! We saw it at Sears on sale for 549.99
The only thing about it--you have to be very careful getting too close to something. It will suck it up(like a cord,string,shoelace etc.).I'm just amazed at how well it really sucks.Heart breaking though that it feels phoney and so much hard brittle plastic for the money involved.


----------



## Jane

That's a funny story, Julie! I love my Dyson, plastic and all. The vacuum I had before that was AWFUL and 15 years old. I don't think it really had any suction at all and it used hard-to-find expensive bags. I love that the hose is so easy to whip out on the Dyson. I cannot believe how much Hav hair I end up sucking up - I don't see it on the carpet, but it must be there. I can make an extra Lincoln with all the hair it picks us!


----------



## Lina

Julie, that is so funny!

Jane, you should save Lincoln's hair and make yarn out of it! I kid you not, there's this lady at a knitting website that I'm on that saved her Lhasa Apso's hair after brushing him everyday and then sent it in to be made into yarn with silk. It actually looks very pretty, though it does weird me out a little bit.


----------



## Jane

Lina, it is interesting that you should mention that! I knitted a big sweater for myself once when I was depressed being in between jobs (over a decade ago)....the only problem is that Lincoln's hair being black and white gets mixed together as an unattractive gray that just doesn't flatter my complexion :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

Jane, LOL, I can definitely see that!

Here's a picture of the Lhasa Apso yarn for you to see.


----------



## Missy

ha ha Geri, that "light beige sand thing" it is amazing that all that comes out of your furniture and rugs-- but we get it too... I hate to say it But I think it is mostly dust and dead skin...ewwwww. 

Julie!!! Free!!! you can't get better than that. I do love how it sucks-- But as I said before, the best thing is DH likes the gadgets and does a lot of the vacuuming. 

Trish, I think why people are widly different on reviews for vacuums is that it is a chore everyone hates to do-- it can be the best vacuum in the world but you still have to do it...


----------



## Julie

:jaw:That's funny....I can not believe that is dog hair!:jaw:

It's gross and yet kinda neat too----I guess as long as it's clean,huh? I don't know......

Missy---vacuuming is the one job I love to do! I'll vacuum endlessly----but dust-----:nono: I just hate to dust! ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, you can come to my house anytime you want to vacuum. I'll even supply any vacuum you want to use. I've been selling these things for 24 years. I hate vacuuming. But, a vacuum company just paid for an all expense trip to the Dominican Republic. I love vacuums!!!!!

When I had my grooming shop, I had a women come in every couple of weeks to collect the dog hair, she taught hand spinning and didn't want to waste the "good stuff".


----------



## Jane

Lina,
:jaw:

I used to have a red-gold Lhasa Apso when I was a kid. She had such a beautiful, shiny silky coat. Taking care of her coat was a breeze (okay, my mom did all the grooming! but we hardly bathed her and she was in full coat most of her life). I think her hair would have made a beautiful sweater :biggrin1:

Where in the world did you find that photo?????


----------



## Lina

Jane, I'm sure your mom's Lhasa Apso would have made a beautiful sweater! 

I found that photo in the Ravelry website that I'm a part of. They have groups for people with other interests and I saw it on the Lhasa Lovers group.


----------



## good buddy

Wow the Lhasa yarn is unbelieveable! Isn't it amazing what people can do? That would be a really neat thing to have forever once your doggie passes on. You still would have this cool sweater that would remind you... I dunno now, maybe that wouldn't be cool? Maybe it would be weird.

I am vacuuming again today. I think I will name the new vacuum "The Slavedriver"! It has sensors just outside the dustbag that register when the vacuum is picking up alot of dirt and then lights on the front of the vacuum that will light up green or orange or red. *Red means your carpet is really really dirty. Apparently my Oreck has been fake-cleaning my carpet for a long time, because the new vacuum is red-lining all over my house! :brick: I want the house to be clean and get a "green light", but the new vacuum seems to think I'll need to keep vacuuming into next month before it's clean enough! :frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Chrisy - I have a Sears Kenmore that has the same red light green light game it plays with me. I do love it except the intake hose seems to clog a lot ( do you think it might have something to do with the fact that I expect it to pick up EVERYTHING that I'm too lazy to bend over and get?) ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Christy, the sensor maybe dusty giving the wrong reading.


----------



## good buddy

Me&2Girls said:


> Chrisy - I have a Sears Kenmore that has the same red light green light game it plays with me. I do love it except the intake hose seems to clog a lot ( do you think it might have something to do with the fact that I expect it to pick up EVERYTHING that I'm too lazy to bend over and get?) ound:


Oh I love to use the vacuum for those things!  This time though, I've swept up anything that I can see, because I am way too curious to see just how much dirt this thing will find! It's disgusting and exciting! I would NEVER buy an Oreck again. I've checked the bag too just to confirm it really IS picking up the dirt and WOW! The bag is as full after one day of vacuuming as my old vacuum bag was after 6 months!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## good buddy

dboudreau said:


> Christy, the sensor maybe dusty giving the wrong reading.


I WISH that were true. At first I just thought it was jammed or something, but the bag inside is filling up fast.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wow - doesn't that blow your mind? Here you think Oreck is the best thing since sliced bread and come to find out it was leaving junk in the carpet. Doesn't it feel great knowing you are getting it so clean now?


----------



## good buddy

Me&2Girls said:


> Wow - doesn't that blow your mind? Here you think Oreck is the best thing since sliced bread and come to find out it was leaving junk in the carpet. Doesn't it feel great knowing you are getting it so clean now?


It really does Lisa! My hubby had bought me the Oreck, some years back now and I thought it was supposed to be such a great vacuum. I've been using the new vac all day and I feel like my house is so much cleaner now. Geez! and I'm allergic to dust! :jaw: I even get allergy shots for it! Maybe now, I can cut back on my meds! :brushteeth:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Christy - you poor thing - allergy shots. It would be great if the vacuum made a difference? Now I'm not jealous my sister has an Oreck at all.


----------



## good buddy

Me&2Girls said:


> Christy - you poor thing - allergy shots. It would be great if the vacuum made a difference? Now I'm not jealous my sister has an Oreck at all.


Don't ever be jealous of that! I paid less for the Kenmore than I did the Oreck and there's no contest. The Kenmore wins hands down!


----------



## Havtahava

I need to sit down and read the manual on the Halo. It isn't a simple matter of "push the power button" to use it. It has two buttons on the front, which I figured out that one stops the carpet roller from moving, but I don't know what the button on the inside of the handle is for. The UV light does make a little smell (like heated dust, but not bad), but I don't think it is picking up very well. I'm going to have to read and see what I'm doing wrong. I prefer a plug-it-in, turn-it-on, and push vacuum.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> I prefer a plug-it-in, turn-it-on, and push vacuum.


That's how my Oreck was. It even self adjusted for any type of floor. No adjusting for carpet pile length. I was initially overwhelmed by all the adjustments on my new vacuum, but I used to it pretty quickly. Now I'll need to teach my hubby and son. Boy, they had better not play dumb about it.


----------



## mom23girls

I love my Oreck. I've had it for many years & with regular servicing, it will probably last a lot more. We have both carpet & hardwood & it does both w/o a problem. Was great when we had our big, shedding golden too!


----------



## Thumper

I can't believe this vacuum thread has gotten so long and informative  lol

Its great though!

Kara


----------



## Missy

Havtahava said:


> Debbie, have you heard anything about the Halo? We got a deal that we couldn't pass up (basically free), but it is supposed to be "the world's only germ-killing vacuum" and I'm still skeptical. It uses UV to disinfect the carpet and kill dust mites, flea eggs, and any other bacteria/germs we may have tracked into the house. It's supposed to be the ultimate vacuum for a household with dogs. I just hadn't heard anything about it before it was offered to us at the start of the year. I haven't had it long enough to form an opinion yet.


Kimberly how do you like your Halo Vacuum Cleaner? do you feel your house is cleaner?


----------



## Havtahava

Nope. I didn't like it at all. It couldn't pick up the smallest debris that I could see (threads, etc.), so I gave it away.


----------



## Missy

ahhh good to know.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I have a Dyson Slim and love it! I had a Hoover Windtunnel and it broke several times, kept returning it to Lowe's for a new one but finally gave up on it. A friend recommended the Dyson and it's great for us. I use it on carpet, hardwood, tile and I used it on our porch this spring. Anyone from the south knows about our pollen problem in the spring-horrible!!! I tried everything to clean it up and finally took the Dyson out there. It was the best out of everything I tried! I use a Shark for quick clean ups but usually just get the Dyson out.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter's Family said:


> I have a Dyson Slim and love it! I had a Hoover Windtunnel and it broke several times, kept returning it to Lowe's for a new one but finally gave up on it. A friend recommended the Dyson and it's great for us. I use it on carpet, hardwood, tile and I used it on our porch this spring. Anyone from the south knows about our pollen problem in the spring-horrible!!! I tried everything to clean it up and finally took the Dyson out there. It was the best out of everything I tried! I use a Shark for quick clean ups but usually just get the Dyson out.


BTW-Scooter is scared to death of all of them! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

I have to agree with Sandi and Marj -- an Electrolux just never dies and sucks up anything -- money, earrings, anything smaller than a golf ball. :biggrin1: I've only bought two in my lifetime. The first one is still working great at the creek house and I got the second one so I didn't have to take the first back and forth. They are pricey, but last forever and I have friends that are shopping for vacuums every two or three years -- not my cup of tea. Yeaaaa for Electrolux.


----------



## ama0722

:bump: Has anyone fallen out of love with their vacuum in the last year? We are in the market. I will be moving to a woodsy subdivision with brand new white carpet and 3 crazy dogs. We will probably remove the carpet out of the first floor in a year or so but I am thinking I am going to need a really good vacuum!


----------



## Sheri

White carpet?! Oh, poor Amanda! How about a steam cleaner, too?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Still loving my Dyson and it gets used every day when the weather is so nasty and rainy as it has been. I use it almost every day anyway, bit of a neat freak.


----------



## DAJsMom

We have very light-colored carpet, three kids, and two dogs. A good vaccuum is nice, but I would recommend a steam cleaner as well. We just bought a Bissell a month ago. I have no idea why we didn't do it sooner. It is going to be heavily used until we can get rid of this carpet and switch to something more practical.


----------



## Julie

I love my Dyson Animal. It really really sucks like no vacuum I've ever had before. I think that it is a bit fragile(kinda hard plastic).....but I'm not rough with it,and it sucks up pet hair like a dream. With Vinnie,we have alot of hair!


----------



## pjewel

I have two Dyson slims, one for upstairs and one for downstairs. Last year Tuesday Morning had a sale on it so I picked up the second. I paid $299, which was incredible since the first one was $500 something.

I agree though that you really need a steam cleaner too. I have one but it's old. I'm sure there are better options out there today.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I agree I think there are a lot of good options out there now .. 
Maybe consumersreports could help you or goggle them .
I have an oreck and I am just waiting for it to take its last breath .
A freind of mine recommended the Dyson . I got the samll handheld to ry out on the furniture .
I agree they are pricey . I am so tired of putting vacums together . I would like to get one that comes assembled and ready to go .


----------



## Tom King

Another old thread surfaces. I don't remember if I posted in it earlier but the best vacuum is hands down a Miele. Not the best price, but the best vacuum and worth it's cost. They even have one called the dog and cat vacuum.


----------



## dboudreau

Hubby and I went to the "Vacuum Dealer Trade Association" Convention in Las Vegas last month. The only really neat sounding newish vacuum to the US market is the "Rotho" Vacuum. (I just googled it and couldn't find the company web site, just dealers), any way it is German made "Cleaning System" that combines a canister vacuum and shampooer/water extractor in one. It is on the expensive side. I have no personal experience with it except the demo at the show which was very interesting. Not available in Canada yet.

That being said, I still use my Miele canister at home. 

Amanda, if you have any Independent Vacuum stores in your area I would suggest to go there. They should have various makes & models that you can try in the store or even at home before you buy. We have demo models that customers can take home and try in their own home to help them decide what is best for them.


----------



## Poornima

I am looking for a vacuum and before researching on Google, I thought I would check the forum if there was anything discussed on vacuums. Sure enough, the forum pals never fail to educate. 

Now it's time for :decision:!


----------



## BeverlyA

Don't forget the Forum when you get ready to buy a mattress!!!

Beverly


----------



## Poornima

BeverlyA said:


> Don't forget the Forum when you get ready to buy a mattress!!!
> 
> Beverly


LOL! I won't.....


----------



## Missy

or re-upholstering a sofa!

I have to add to this Vacuum thread a few years later... I HATE my Dyson! it 'sucks' big time but I think it also helped to wear out my rugs and furniture faster than normal. the good thing about it--- is DH really likes it and does a lot of the vacuuming.


----------



## Rita Nelson

I'm on my second Oreck and love it. The first one was the cheapest one made and it did the job. The second one is the most expensive one (with one free service each year for 21 years). I found a big difference in the vacuuming ability with the second one. I love it. I ruptured a disk in my neck in "83 and I can't handle a heavy vacuum. The Oreck fits the bill for me. I can easily vacuum the stairs with it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love mine! Let me see what the name of it is.....I do not think you can buy mine anymore, you will have to buy the next upgrade from my vacuum. It is a Kenmore Progressive Upright.

I bought it at Sears, this is the probably the upgrade from mine...my vacuum cleaner is purple in color....this one has all the same features as mine does.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02035922000P?vName=Gifts&cName=GiftableItems&sName=All%20Giftable%20Items&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

I also love my smaller upright vacuum I bought for my kitchen from Walmart. This vacuum was a necessity during the Winter time with Dexter dragging in things with his hair.


----------



## Evye's Mom

ama0722 said:


> Also does anyone have a Roomba? I have all hardwood and I was told the discovery model was good. I am just wondering if I did add one, would I come home to a grinning Dora and a few plastic pieces
> 
> Amanda


Don't do it Amanda. My Roomba is stuck away in a closest somewhere so I can't verify the model but I do think it is the discovery. If you really want one, make the 2-hour drive and it's yours.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just bought a Dyson "animal version". So far I am liking it. My only complaint is that it doesn't have a pile adjustment. Light weight and powerful. Haven't had it long enough to swear by it but so far so good.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

pjewel said:


> *My favorites are: Dyson slim because it's a little bit lighter than the typical one,* Eureka quick-up and Shark stick. I use all three. Surprisingly the Shark has incredible suction for quick pick ups (especially for Milo's paper shredding) and stairs, etc. The Eureka works extremely well for what it is, a cordless, bagless inexpensive unit I use every day and was initially surprised at how much it picked up. The Dyson, at the other end of the price spectrum and weight is great for heavy duty cleaning.


I have this Dyson and as much as I love it, it has some faults. The cord is wayyyyy too short, the reservoir has to be emptied frequently b/c it's small and my Dyson has lost some suction since I have gotten it. Also, it doesn't always engage in the upright position and it comes slamming down to the ground or hits a wall. Good thing is they have a 5 year warranty and mine is makine a noise so I need to have it looked at.


----------



## mckennasedona

I haven't seen this thread in awhile.......My father-in-law bought us the Pet Version Roomba. I LOVE it. It works really well at picking up all the stuff the dogs bring in, the cat hair, and the cat sand that kitty tracks out of her box. I was very skeptical of it at first and I was sure he'd wasted good money until the first time it cleaned my family room. It does a great job AND it can get beneath chairs, beds, etc. if they are high enough to allow access. The only drawback is that it has to be cleaned pretty frequently and cleaning involves cleaning a bunch of parts, not just emptying the collection receptacle. I read all kinds of bad things about the first versions of Roomba but ours is a second or third generation and it works great.


----------



## Poornima

From my research, it appears Miele Canister is reviewed highly for durability and function. I am reading a lot of negative remarks for Dyson's high repair rate. Miele is quite expensive..... at least the one I liked $800!!:jaw: I don't think I can convince DH that I "need" it! 

Research continues.....


----------



## j.j.'s mom

i have a combo of hard wood flooring and carpet.
it was a toss up between a miele and a simplicity cannister.
the simplicity won. expensive.. yes initially. but after replacing vacuums
every 4-5 years, i decided over time, it pays to get the better built machine.
http://www.simplicityvac.com/products/canisters/full-size/s38/
it handles all the cat hair and dander... love all the attachments. j.j. tries to get the cannister to play with him..
funny as heck!!


----------



## pjewel

Poornima,

I had looked at the Miele also. I couldn't justify the cost, at least for now. Too many other things taking priority in the spending department (like adding a puppy to the pack). ound:


----------



## pjewel

j.j.'s mom said:


> i have a combo of hard wood flooring and carpet.
> it was a toss up between a miele and a simplicity cannister.
> the simplicity won. expensive.. yes initially. but after replacing vacuums
> every 4-5 years, i decided over time, it pays to get the better built machine.
> http://www.simplicityvac.com/products/canisters/full-size/s38/
> it handles all the cat hair and dander... love all the attachments. j.j. tries to get the cannister to play with him..
> funny as heck!!


Yep that was the other one I considered. There is a local sewing machine/vacuum store that carries both so when I'm ready . . .


----------



## mintchip

Time to start looking for a new one.............
Any new recommendations pro/cons?


----------



## Poornima

My cleaning lady has Miele and it does a FANTASTIC job! I am trying to convince DH I need one!

Hers looks like this but hers is an older model. It is great on the hardwood floors, carpet, stairs etc.

Amazon.com: Miele S4582 Eclipse Canister Vacuum Cleaner: Home & Garden

She also recommended Orek and Kenmore.

My cleaning lady's model is Solaris. She bought it a few years ago for about $500. Here is the link to the current Solaris Model:

Amazon.com: MIELE Solaris Electro Plus Canister Vacuum Cleaner S514I1200: Home & Garden


----------



## good buddy

Sally I HAD an Oreck and THOUGHT it was getting my carpet clean....but sadly no it wasn't! I got a Kenmore and WOW it does a fantastic job! Here's a link to the reviews on the one I have. http://www.viewpoints.com/Kenmore-Progressive-Upright-Vacuum-reviews You can see some people loved it and some just hated it. But al least you can read through it all and see the pluses and minuses. I haven't rea these but did read reviews on it before buying. I have to agree with those that said it was heavy--it is! But it works so well, it's worth it!


----------



## ama0722

I ended up buying the dyson on the ball as I went and tried out a bunch of vacuums and that was the lightest and easiest for me and everyone recommended it. I think it was $250-$300 range. I wanted to be able to carry it up and down the stairs so that threw out a lot of the vacuums that were recommended. I am a lazy housekeeper and I usually leave it all together and vacuum each step. I like that it has the little brush and removes hair as well cause even though the dogs dont spend much time on the stairs it seems that is where their hairballs move to! The con of that dyson is it is lighter so you have to empty it more often and the brush thing gets hair wrapped around it so you have to clean it more often. But overall it has been about a year and a good choice.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I have the Kenmore Progressive with Direct Drive and Hepa filter. Yes, the suction is great and it seems to do a good job of keeping all the dust contained in the bag. Granted, I am no longer a 'spring chicken'; however, I do a *lot *of yard work, digging, hauling stuff, etc. and am not totally wimpy. I have gotten to the point that if I have to lift that thing one more time, I may drop it out of a second story window to take care of it. It is soooo heavy. I finally bought a cheap little Dirt Devil Featherlite for the upstairs and to pick up hair in the bathrooms so that I would no longer have to haul that monster up the stairs. It probably won't last a long time as it isn't of the sturdiness of the Kenmore, but it works great for what I got it for and didn't cost much. After going back to the Kenmore after using the featherlite, the weight is even more noticeable.


----------



## good buddy

motherslittlehelper said:


> I have the Kenmore Progressive with Direct Drive and Hepa filter. .........I have gotten to the point that if I have to lift that thing one more time, I may drop it out of a second story window to take care of it. It is soooo heavy..


I can see that would be a PITA. I have a single level home, so if you have to drag it upstairs as well maybe it wouldn't be so good for you!


----------



## Poornima

I bought Miele's Calisto model from a local Miele dealer and he gave me a great deal compared to the Amazon price.

Amazon.com: Miele S5281 Callisto HEPA Vacuum W/New SEB228 Heavy Duty Powerhead Inc/ Free&#8230;

I LOVE this vacuum. It is very powerful, yet quiet and light to carry up and down the stairs.

I don't think Benji and Lizzie have any chance in a modeling career. I tried to get them closer to the vacuum but they don't trust the Vacmonster.


----------



## pjewel

Poornima, the Miele has bags doesn't it? I have to dump the contents of the Dyson so often with the dogs that I think I'd be changing bags all the time if I had a vacuum cleaner that wasn't bagless. I must admit it's tempting though.


----------



## Poornima

Geri, the Miele Calisto is with bags and the installation is easy. The indicator shows when the bag is full. 

I hated my Hoover bagless vacuum. You won't regret buying Miele. The qaulity is excellent.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just ordered my second Dyson! I'm so excited! (I'm also a cleaning nerd!!!) Can't wait to have another so I have one upstairs and downstairs. I don't need one in the basement because it really doesn't get very dirty down there so I don't vacuum as often. Main floor gets done every day and now I'll be able to easily do the upstairs too! It's already shipped and should be here in a few days.


----------



## ama0722

NERD....  You sold me on the dyson and I still love mine. I would like a model that empties the brush and runs itself though!


----------



## Scooter's Family

My dad used to tease me that I'd have a ride on vacuum! :thumb:


----------



## ama0722

Scooter's Family said:


> My dad used to tease me that I'd have a ride on vacuum! :thumb:


Okay you may be a bit too much IN LOVE with the vacuum


----------



## Scooter's Family

I used to clean even when I lived at home. My mom always kept our house very clean, how I don't know when 8 kids lived there, so I guess she taught me well!


----------



## BeverlyA

I've loved my Dyson also from the minute I brought it home. I was so impressed I bought their hand held vac, but unfortunately it just doesn't work that well for me. It overheats with just a few minutes of use.

Beverly


----------



## Missy

I have to say although I loved my Dyson at first, I feel it is "too powerful." and seems to have worn out my rugs faster than any other vacuum. I also find it really heavy and awkward, and confusing to use the attachments (which is not such a bad thing as now my DH does most of the vacuuming.) I found myself half waiting for it to break so I can get a nice simple Oreck or something like that. I love my swiffer vac! just the thing for quick, easy inbetweens.


----------



## Jane

I love my Dyson, but it *is* quite heavy. For my area rugs, especially the ones that are more delicate, I turn off the rotating brush so it doesn't damage them. Still, I love that powerful suction. I got the hardwood floor attachment which I use quite frequently.


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy, how funny because my DH too LOVES using the Dyson and all the odd attachments that take me forever to figure out!


----------



## Missy

ha ha. Michael Loves it too. I make sure I bitch a lot when I try to use it so he does most of the heavy lifting. He's the one who picked the dyson when we were shopping. I think it is designed for guys.


----------



## clare

We have a pull along Dyson,it's great!!my son has a upright Dyson brilliant!I vote Dyson.


----------



## Eva

I need help..we're moving into a new house in a couple of weeks and for the first time I will have all hardwood floors..I really hate the idea of sweeping every room daily and so I'm in the market for a lightweight floor vac...suggestions??


----------



## galaxie

I want a Roomba. So flipping bad! We looked at them today, but Tim already bought me my bday present (iPhone 4) so I guess I will have to wait until Christmas


----------



## good buddy

galaxie said:


> I want a Roomba. So flipping bad! We looked at them today, but Tim already bought me my bday present (iPhone 4) so I guess I will have to wait until Christmas


:spy: OK Here's the plan. Yard sale! Clean up the house by clearing out your old junk. Then sell the old junk to pay for the Roomba! Call it "Spring Cleaning". :becky:


----------



## Missy

Eva said:


> I need help..we're moving into a new house in a couple of weeks and for the first time I will have all hardwood floors..I really hate the idea of sweeping every room daily and so I'm in the market for a lightweight floor vac...suggestions??


Eva, I adore my swiffer vac. Just like a swiffer you put on one of those cloths that pick up junk, but it also has a little vacuum that works great on hard wood. you still need a real vacuum for rugs and upholstery but for quick clean ups that you would do with a broom nothing beats it-- and it picks up so much more than a broom.

http://www.swiffer.com/en_CA/swiffer-sweepervac-dust-vacuum.do


----------



## galaxie

good buddy said:


> :spy: OK Here's the plan. Yard sale! Clean up the house by clearing out your old junk. Then sell the old junk to pay for the Roomba! Call it "Spring Cleaning". :becky:


I wish! We don't really have any junk lying around - we live in a 1400 sqft condo with very little storage, so anything we don't need we donate pretty quickly! (I'm also a major neat freak...)


----------



## good buddy

galaxie said:


> I wish! We don't really have any junk lying around - we live in a 1400 sqft condo with very little storage, so anything we don't need we donate pretty quickly! (I'm also a major neat freak...)


I wish I were so lucky!


----------



## galaxie

good buddy said:


> I wish I were so lucky!


HAHA tell my boyfriend that - poor guy is constantly being nagged to get rid of things and stop bringing home free stuff we will never use! LOL


----------



## Rita Nelson

Eva said:


> I need help..we're moving into a new house in a couple of weeks and for the first time I will have all hardwood floors..I really hate the idea of sweeping every room daily and so I'm in the market for a lightweight floor vac...suggestions??


We have hardwood and tile in the house. I have an Oreck that I love since I vacuum almost everyday because Tucker brings in grass, mulch, etc. I have one large area rug in the family room and I find it does a good job vacuuming it.


----------



## mckennasedona

Sending this thread for another go around. My Eureka upright just gave it's last the other day. It lasted many years but it's time to get a new upright. I have the Roomba for under the tables and chairs, but I really need a nice upright that has good suction. I'm not really prepared to put out $500 plus for a Miele so I'm looking at something in the $200 - $300 range. The ladies that clean my house once a month have a Hoover Commercial Lightweght that really does a great job. I found a household version that I think is the same. It's a Hoover Platinum Lightweight and it comes with a canister vac for doing ceilings, upholstery, etc. Does anyone have any experience with Hoover? They've been making sweepers and vacuum cleaners forever...... so either they are doing something right or they have great marketing. Thanks!


----------



## pjewel

I just bought a new vacuum and was shocked to discover how good the Shark Navigator Lift Away is. The suction is better than my Dyson and it is a sealed system, so nothing goes back into the air, kicking up allergies. I love mine and it's a heck of a lot cheaper than the Dyson. Lots of reviews mention how they can't believe how much better it is. Here's a link to some reviews. I bought mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond, with the 20% off coupon. It was around $145 ish, all told. http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/155...less-upright-vacuum-nv351-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## StarrLhasa

I don't have either model, so I looked up both models on Consumer Reports, and here are the comments:

*Hoover Platinum Lightweight UH30010COM*

CR's Take

Looking for heavyweight cleaning in a lightweight package? This bag equipped upright aced our carpet, bare-floor, and pet-hair tests, yet weighs in at a mere 13 pounds, among the lightest vacuums we tested. This Hoover does not have the ability to clean with tools, but a mini canister vac is included with this functionality. Two key features it lacks: Manual carpet-height adjustment, which is better than automatic systems at matching the brush to the surface, and a brush on/off switch to safeguard bare floors and prevent scattered dust and debris. Among upright brands, Hoover has been a solid performer in our tests over the past several years, though a notch below Miele and LG overall.

Highs

• Excels at removing embedded dirt from carpets 
• Performs well when cleaning bare floors; ideal for kitchens, bathrooms, and hardwood floors 
• Does well at picking up pet hair, which is nice if you have a cat or dog 
• Excels in capturing all the dust it picks up, which is good if you have allergies or respiratory illnesses 
• Has suction control, which helps protect drapes when using tools

Lows

• Lacks a manual carpet-height adjustment, which is better than automatic systems at matching the brush to the surface 
• Lacks a brush on/off switch, which safeguards bare floors and prevents scattered dust and debris 
• Lacks the ability to clean with tools

Detailed test results

CARPET CLEANING: The Hoover Platinum Bagged UH30010COM does an excellent job of removing the embedded mixture of sand and powder from our soiled test carpets. This is a measure of how well a vacuum removes the dirt hidden deep in the carpet and not visible to the user's eye.

BARE FLOOR: The Hoover does an excellent job of removing sand from our vinyl floor, leaving very little behind and not scattering sand across the floor.

PET HAIR: This model does an excellent job at picking up pet hair from carpets using its power head. The visual inspection of the test carpet following the pet hair test reveals no traces of pet hair left behind and very little pet hair caught in the brush roll.

USABILITY: This Hoover has a nice light design style that does not sacrifice on cleaning power. Changing the bag is easy with a slide and lock bag method and a zippering of the outer casing. The drawback of this model is that it does not accept tools, and requires the use of an included hand vac if the cleaning job requires tools.

*Shark Navigator Upright*

CR's Take

Consider this bagless upright if light weight is worth a few compromises. Impressive carpet and floor cleaning and easy handling in a machine that weighs a mere 14 pounds are the high points. You also get suction control, which helps protects drapes when using tools, and a brush on/off switch, which safeguards bare floors and prevents scattered dust and debris. But tool airflow was just so-so and pet-hair pickup subpar. The LiftAway also lacks a manual carpet-height adjustment, which is better than automatic systems at matching the brush to the surface. And emptying a bagless vac's bin is a dusty, messy process. Among upright brands, Shark has been a solid performer in our tests over the past several years, though a notch below Miele and LG overall.

Highs

• Excels at removing embedded dirt from carpets 
• Performs well when cleaning bare floors; ideal for kitchens, bathrooms, and hardwood floors 
• Excels in capturing all the dust it picks up, which is good if you have allergies or respiratory illnesses 
• Has suction control, which helps protects drapes when using tools 
• Has a brush on/off switch, which safeguards bare floors and prevents scattered dust and debris

Lows

• The on/off switch is inconveniently placed 
• Requires manually emptying the bin, which is messier and sometimes presents problems for those with allergies or respiratory issues 
• Lacks a manual carpet-height adjustment, which is better than automatic systems at matching the brush to the surface 
Detailed test results

CARPET CLEANING: The Shark Navigator Lift Away NV352 does a very good job of removing the embedded mixture of sand and powder from our soiled test carpets. This is a measure of how well a vacuum removes the dirt hidden deep in the carpet and not visible to the user's eye.

BARE FLOOR: The Shark does an excellent job of removing sand from our vinyl floor, leaving very little behind and not scattering sand across the floor.

PET HAIR: This model does a fair job at picking up pet hair from carpets using its power head. The visual inspection of the test carpet following the pet hair test reveals traces of pet hair left behind and pet hair is caught in the brush roll.

USABILITY: The Shark is lightweight which is a plus when carrying from room to room. It also has a swivel head design for maneuvering around furniture. Another helpful aspect is its ability to detach a canister from the power head which allows for more mobility when using tools to clean. Its power switch is a bit lower than most on the vacuums body.

About - Shark Navigator Lift Away NV352

The Shark Navigator Lift Away NV352 upright vacuum cleaner includes a power brush, dusting brush, and crevice tool. It weighs 14 pounds and provides usability features such as a brush on and off switch and suction control.


----------



## Ruthi

Well, my vote is for the Oreck. My daughter has had one for a couple of yrs. I got to try hers during Thanksgiving at her house, and I loved it. Ordered me one, and I love it. It has such good sucktion, it also came with a canister vac, and man does it suck, in a good way. I love the fact that you can take it in once a yr. and get it tuned up. Also, they stand behind their word if anything breaks or happens to it during the time you own it, they will fix it or replace it. So, for the money, worth it. I was tired of buying cheap vacs, being disappointed, and having to replace it all the time.


----------



## mckennasedona

Thank you for the great feedback. Now it's just a matter of trying to find one that i don't have to order and wait for! 
I want to consider Oreck but hubby is against them. He works on the Engineering staff at a large hotel and the housekeepers there used commercial Orecks. He says they don't do a good job but to be honest, I can't imagine that the Engineering staff has a whole lot of time to examine the housekeeping.....so I don't take his review into consideration. I'll take a look at them anyway.


----------



## pjewel

I have a friend who has an Oreck and is not at all impressed.


----------



## krandall

My cleaning guy worked for Oreck, and he doesn't like them either.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I got a Dyson with the ball not too long ago. So far, really liking it. So much easier to get under things and it picks up stuff next to the wall where my Kenmore didn't do either of those things. I will leave the Kenmore parked in the bird room - they are messy little creatures - to clean up their mess.


----------



## Kathie

Geri, does your Shark pick up along the wall? The reviews sound really good for it and I want one "I" like for downstairs and DH can use our crummy Dirt Devil upstairs!


----------



## pjewel

Kathie, I wouldn't say edge cleaning is it's forte, but given that, I love mine. I used it again tonight and it takes carpeting that was flattened out and looking old and tired and rejuvenates it. I just told my son to get it when he asked me for advice.


----------



## Tom King

I don't remember how long ago I posted in this thread, but our Miele has had almost daily use for years, and we are still impressed with it. No malfunctions of any kind or anything that even looks like it's worn out. By now we would have gone through several other cheaper ones, and cord rewinders would have long ago failed several times since we've had this one.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Geri! I think that's about all I want to spend on a vacuum cleaner right now and it sounds like a pretty good deal. We don't have a BBB here but I'll have my daughter keep an eye out for one since she probably gets those 20% off coupons, too.


----------



## Luciledodd

I have an eletrolux canister that is probably 20 years old. I hate the uprights. Can't get under the beds, can't get the cobwebs down, clean window sills etc. Well yeah they do have attachments, but not easily used. My electroluz has never given trouble except me breaking a belt occassionally. The carpet head with powerful suction and brushes is always on and the little round brush is easily replaces it for getting the baseboards, etc, (also ceiling fans and lampshades). And another thing I learned over the years. A too powerful upright will stretch your carpet and it will have wrinkles in it. My mother ruined the new carpet in her house with a too powerful upright. I asked my sec how she cleaned under her bed with her upright. Her answer was we don't. Back when I could vac, I cleaned under everything, got the baseboards, window sills, you name it.


----------



## mckennasedona

I ended up with the Hoover Platinum Lightweight. So far, I really like it. It is very lightweight and has good suction. It doesn't have a huge front on it so I can get into smaller spaces than I could with my old Eureka. it comes with a small cannister vac that has all the attachments and even a strap for carrying it on my shoulder. I use that for crevices, ceilings, lampshades, windowsills, etc. 

I still use the Roomba for under the beds and chairs. 
So far, so good!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Luciledodd said:


> I have an eletrolux canister that is probably 20 years old. I hate the uprights. Can't get under the beds, can't get the cobwebs down, clean window sills etc. Well yeah they do have attachments, but not easily used. My electroluz has never given trouble except me breaking a belt occassionally. The carpet head with powerful suction and brushes is always on and the little round brush is easily replaces it for getting the baseboards, etc, (also ceiling fans and lampshades). And another thing I learned over the years. A too powerful upright will stretch your carpet and it will have wrinkles in it. My mother ruined the new carpet in her house with a too powerful upright. I asked my sec how she cleaned under her bed with her upright. Her answer was we don't. Back when I could vac, I cleaned under everything, got the baseboards, window sills, you name it.


I remember back when I was a kid, I think my mother had an Electrolux canister. We had that thing forever! I think my parents bought it from a traveling salesman - we lived out in the country.

Another thing I like about this Dyson is that I can vacuum scatter rugs and it doesn't suck them up into the roller. Have I mentioned how much I hate my Kenmore vacuum??? ound:


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> I have an eletrolux canister that is probably 20 years old. I hate the uprights. Can't get under the beds, can't get the cobwebs down, clean window sills etc. Well yeah they do have attachments, but not easily used. My electroluz has never given trouble except me breaking a belt occassionally. The carpet head with powerful suction and brushes is always on and the little round brush is easily replaces it for getting the baseboards, etc, (also ceiling fans and lampshades). And another thing I learned over the years. A too powerful upright will stretch your carpet and it will have wrinkles in it. My mother ruined the new carpet in her house with a too powerful upright. I asked my sec how she cleaned under her bed with her upright. Her answer was we don't. Back when I could vac, I cleaned under everything, got the baseboards, window sills, you name it.


I LOVED my Electroluxes. I had a 50 year old one and a 30 year old one, and both were fantastic work horses. I had the 50 year old one for its last 20 years, and the 30 year old one for its last 15 years. Unfortunately, both finally got too old to repair. (no parts available) And from what I've heard the new ones are still very expensive and not nearly as well made.

Because of my RA, I don't do much vacuuming anymore; we have a cleaning man. But for the times I do have to do some, we have an upright Hoover Wind Tunnel 2. It does a good job, and has a hose and several attachments for when you need to reach places an upright can't go. Don't know if I'd be happy with it if I had to use it all the time... I've always liked canisters. But for the amount of use it gets, it seems to do a good job.


----------



## pjewel

Kathie, I laughed today when I vacuumed. It does do edge cleaning, at least on the right side. I didn't try the left. Susan, let us know how you like the Hoover Platinum after a little time has passed. I did notice online that the bags are quite costly. In my house, a lot of dirt gets picked up on a regular basis. Not quite sure how that would work for me. Otherwise it looked really good.


----------



## Luciledodd

Karen I am thinking about getting a vac broom or some kind of cheap vac for quick jobs. I can't vac anymore either and with Rosie tracking in everything, I need something to just get in the traffic area. If it was easy enough to use, DH might even use it. (maybe not) My cleaning lady is MIL and I am not allowed to hire anyone else--her rules. She wants to do it and I have to let her, but my house doesn't get vac every week anymore and it tortures me.


----------



## Kathie

I actually don't do much vacuuming anymore myself because of my RA, too. DH does most of that heavy work. Lucile, I bought an Electrolux Pronto 2-n-1 several years ago that stands in a recharger. It is lightweight and the concept is good but it doesn't pick up much of anything. The dogs drag in leaves and it actually "leaves" them behind! If it's just dirt, it will pick it up but not the larger things my guys bring in. It has a built in dustbuster thing that lifts off and I use that for getting crumbs off the tablecloth, etc. I guess what I'm trying to say in this long-winded post is that the lightweight stick types seem to be pretty much worthless. My broom does a better job!


----------



## Kathie

BTW, thanks, Geri! I think I will get one!


----------



## Luciledodd

Kathie that is pretty much what I figured about the lightweight ones. Guess I will have to continue using my little dusbuster on my hands and knees. Makes me wish for hardwood floors now. I can push a dust mop.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Karen I am thinking about getting a vac broom or some kind of cheap vac for quick jobs. I can't vac anymore either and with Rosie tracking in everything, I need something to just get in the traffic area. If it was easy enough to use, DH might even use it. (maybe not) My cleaning lady is MIL and I am not allowed to hire anyone else--her rules. She wants to do it and I have to let her, but my house doesn't get vac every week anymore and it tortures me.


I wouldn't pick the Hoover for it's weight, but it is self-propelled, which helps, and has all the attachments you need. Dave already had this one at his office, and brought it home to use here, so I didn't spend any time learning about different vacuums. I don't think they are very expensive, though. The one with the bag (which is the one we have) is rated better by consumers than the bagless one.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

One of my friends on another dog list told me the Roomba is great IF you get the one recommended for Pet owners. She uses it and loves it, says it does a great daily basis job...you still need to deep clean, but for a daily basis, she loves the Roomba, it works every night, while she sleeps..lol..


----------

